# How Filipino Martial Arts Influenced Albert Einstein*



## Brian Johns (Oct 21, 2015)

"In 1905, Albert Einstein published his “Theory of Special Relativity” in which he stated that the laws of physics are the same for all non-accelerating observers and that the speed of light in a vacuum was independent of the motion of all observers. According to Wikipedia, “Special relativity says that every person has their own time. One person’s clock says something different from another person’s clock. The reason a person’s time can be different from another’s is because of time dilation.”

In 1915, he published his “General Theory of Relativity” in which he postulated that a massive object like a star warps space and time through its gravity. Think of how a heavy bowling ball warps a trampoline. The warping of the trampoline is akin to the warping of time and space due to the gravity of a celestial body. Since then scientists have confirmed the warping of both space and time through numerous experiments."

Read the rest here:

How Filipino Martial Arts Influenced Albert Einstein* - Bamboo Spirit Martial Arts


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 22, 2015)

As someone who is moderately well-versed in the history of modern physics I was reading through the story and thinking "This is completely bogus. Where the heck is he pulling this from?"

Then I got to the end and saw your final note.


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 22, 2015)

There is a reason why I put the asterisk in the title of the post. 

It was fun writing this fictional account!


----------

